# Minecraft.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2013)

*GRID.2.PAL.MULTi4.XBOX360-UNLiMiTED*
The remains of the usual multi5 languages (Spare was English only according to the NFO). Not sure about the region locking.

*Minecraft.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Appears region free.

There was previously an XBLA release of this and a whole bunch of skin packs as DLC. Not much mention of what is different here is made. It is something of a budget release (not that the original was a full one) though.

Most people reading are probably aware of what minecraft is. At its broadest it is a game with the world built of blocks you can reform how you will. Beyond that it is split into three main modes
1) Original -- you get thrown into a world where you can build things and have to fend of various enemies.
2) Sandbox -- you get a flat world and infinite resources to do as you wish.
3) Survival -- somewhat like original but you have hunger and sleep and such to contend with.


Amazon words
    The infinite possibilities in Minecraft just got bigger! The gaming phenomenon comes to the console with new features designed specifically for Xbox 360.
    Crafting has never been faster and easier! The new crafting interface in Minecraft for Xbox 360 delivers a completely new way to build Minecraft worlds where your imagination is the only limit.
    Learn the basics and master essential skills faster with the all-new Tutorial mode.
    Play Minecraft: Xbox 360 Edition with Friends over Xbox LIVE. Combine local split screen* and Xbox LIVE play in any combination up to 8 players. (*Split screen option requires HD TV.)
    Experience the all-new end-game battle with the Ender Dragon, including 8-player multiplayer, revised for the console edition!

*Video*. It is minecraft, it is a fairly safe bet there are one or two videos up there on youtube.


*Boxart*



 

*NFO*

```
- C O M P L E X -
                                                                  ■
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
 ▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
 ▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
 ██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
 ██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
 ▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ■                      P R E S E N T S   :                         ▄■

                          Minecraft XBOX360 Edition         

 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

         Region      : Region Free           Languages: English         
     ▄   Size        : 1 DVD                 Genre    : Action         ■
   ■     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 06-2013         ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ■
 
  Release Info:                                                              ▀
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  Imagine it, build it! Minecraft for Xbox 360 lets you create worlds from the 
  comfort of you sofa. Play alone or play with your friends. Explore, build 
  and conquer! At night monsters come out, so make sure to build a shelter 
  before that happens. After that, your world is your imagination. Turn your 
  hours into minutes with Minecraft for Xbox 360! 

  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~

  --


     ▄                                                                    ■
   ■                    Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release                ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ■▄ bmx!
```


----------

